

Node.js infographic. Convince the boss the next project should be built w/ Node - sickeythecat
http://strongloop.com/community/nodejs-infographic

======
pixeloution
This infographic has exactly zero reasons why a business owner would choose to
use this technology. The people who hold the purse strings don't care if its
popular, trending, or used by big companies. The questions that need answers
are:

    
    
        * is it the right tool for the job?
        * is it better then our other options?
        * will it save us money and/or development time?
        * will it save us money and/or maintenance effort?
    

Positive answers to those questions are a reason to use node for a particular
project. Not the fact its popular with developers who, as a group, always want
to play with new toys.

